# MTB Helm für "Vielschwitzer"



## padde-hh (23. August 2020)

Moin Leute,

habt ihr ggf. konkrete Empfehlungen für MTB Helme die gut geeignet für Leute sind, die etwas mehr schwitzen als es vllt. "normal" ist? 
Fahre momentan einen Giro Einsteiger Helm, bin aber eher unzufrieden. Trotz Buff habe ich das Gefühl, das es bestimmt noch etwas besseres gibt.

Ich wäre für jeden Input dankbar.

LG,
Padde


----------



## ron101 (24. August 2020)

Der Oakley DRT5 hat :
SCHWEISSABSORBIERENDER SILIKONSTREIFEN: Absorbiert Schweiß und leitet ihn vom Auge weg, sodass deine Brille schlierenfrei bleibt. 

Damit schwitzt man wohl nicht weniger, aber es läuft eher hinter die Ohren als vorne im Gesicht runter.
Habe es selber jedoch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laufrad0815 (26. August 2020)

Den DRT5 habe ich seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Helm.
Was jedoch zu erwähnen ist:
Es gibt so gut wie keine Polsterung im Helm, was ich anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig fand. Bei mir sitzt er wie angegossen.

Durch das Silikonband im Stirnbereich läuft der Schweiß tatsächlich in Richtung
Ohren ab und lässt die Brille und Augen trocken.
Nachteil sind schöne Abdrücke auf der Stirn durch die Silikonstreifen.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich das beiliegende Stirnpolster drangemacht und finde den Sitz so noch komfortabler.


----------



## Collateral (26. August 2020)

Der Bell Sixer und der 4Forty haben beide an der Stirn so ein nach vorne gezogenes Pad, das den Schweiß von der Stirn und der Brille wegleitet, damit er im Zweifelsfall 'vor der Nase runtertropfen' kann.

Der 4Forty ist für einen Helm mit MIPS darüber hinaus wirklich sehr günstig.









						Bell Sixer und 4Forty: Neue Trail-Helme für 2018 - MTB-News.de
					

Bell Sixer & Bell 4Forty: So heißen die beiden Helme für den Trail- und Enduro-Einsatz, die der Helmpionier Bell für 2018 auf den Markt bringt.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## padde-hh (26. August 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Nach dem Feedback von Laufrad0815 habe ich mich dann doch gegen den DRT5 entschieden. Bei meiner Kopfform brauche ich leider etwas Polsterung.

Habe mir jetzt mal den 4Forty bestellt und werde dann berichten sobald er da ist.


----------



## Collateral (26. August 2020)

Ah sehr cool. Dein Feedback würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich auch eher stärker am Kopf schwitze beim Fahren.
Bin lange den 661 Recon gefahren, der war aber alles andere als optimal bei Schweißentwicklung. Jetzt nutze ich seit kurzem den MET Terranova, weil ich den sehr günstig geschossen habe und der sehr gut zu meiner runden Rumsmurmel passt. Da kann ich aber noch keine Erfahrungen zu berichten


----------



## padde-hh (26. August 2020)

Collateral schrieb:


> Ah sehr cool. Dein Feedback würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich auch eher stärker am Kopf schwitze beim Fahren.



Kommt Mitte September. Da sind wir eine Woche im MTB Urlaub ;-)


----------



## Laufrad0815 (26. August 2020)

Hier mal noch ein Foto vom Innenleben des DRT5.
Wie gesagt, wenn die Kopfform passt, sitzt das Teil bombig.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (26. August 2020)

Servus, kann dir auch den Troy Lee Designs A2 empfehlen. Ich persönlich schwitze jetzt nicht allzu stark aber ich finde dass dieser Helm extrem gut belüftet ist. Ich merk das immer bei meinen langen Touren wenn mal ein paar Stunden am Stück den Helm auf hast.


----------



## padde-hh (26. August 2020)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Servus, kann dir auch den Troy Lee Designs A2 empfehlen. Ich persönlich schwitze jetzt nicht allzu stark aber ich finde dass dieser Helm extrem gut belüftet ist. Ich merk das immer bei meinen langen Touren wenn mal ein paar Stunden am Stück den Helm auf hast.



Es hat bei mir in der Tat weniger mit der Belüftung zutun, leider. Selbst ohne Helm mit Ventilator vor dem Kopf würde ich viel schwitzen ... ;-) Aber danke



Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein Foto vom Innenleben des DRT5.
> Wie gesagt, wenn die Kopfform passt, sitzt das Teil bombig.



Ja das würde bei mir nicht funktionieren. Mein Kopf is so unförmig dass ich immer etwas Polsterung zum Ausgleichen benötige :-D 

Bin da leider einfach nicht sehr gesegnet^^


----------



## padde-hh (31. August 2020)

So, der Helm ist gerade eingetroffen.
Erster Eindruck: Top! Sitzt super, auch auf meiner unförmigen Kugel und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Zum Fahren komme ich leider erst morgen oder übermorgen. Ich werde dann berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (31. August 2020)

Collateral schrieb:


> Der Bell Sixer und der 4Forty haben beide an der Stirn so ein nach vorne gezogenes Pad, das den Schweiß von der Stirn und der Brille wegleitet, damit er im Zweifelsfall 'vor der Nase runtertropfen' kann.
> 
> Der 4Forty ist für einen Helm mit MIPS darüber hinaus wirklich sehr günstig.
> 
> ...


Der Super DH auch und das funktioniert recht gut. Der Super 2r hatte es noch nicht.


----------



## padde-hh (31. August 2020)

Es sind ein paar Meetings ausgefallen also direkt ausprobiert ... funktioniert besser als ich gedacht hätte. Bislang ist die Brille trocken ??
man merkt deutlich dass das System funktioniert.
Und ansonsten, ist mein erster Helm mit dem Mips System, sehr angenehm zu tragen und sehr gut belüftet.

rund um zufrieden ?




Collateral schrieb:


> Ah sehr cool. Dein Feedback würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich auch eher stärker am Kopf schwitze beim Fahren.


vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Collateral (31. August 2020)

Sehr cool! Freut mich, dass Dir der Helm taugt und dass das System gut funktioniert! Ich glaube, den werde ich mir auch gönnen und dann direkt mit meinem Terranova vergleichen.
Vielen Dank fürs Feedback!



imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Der Super DH auch und das funktioniert recht gut. Der Super 2r hatte es noch nicht.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, das wusste ich gar nicht, dass der das auch hat.


----------



## padde-hh (31. August 2020)

Collateral schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Freut mich, dass Dir der Helm taugt und dass das System gut funktioniert! Ich glaube, den werde ich mir auch gönnen und dann direkt mit meinem Terranova vergleichen.
> Vielen Dank fürs Feedback!
> 
> 
> ...



Was mir auf der Rückfahrt noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass man den Helm schon eng fahren muss. Da meine einzige Referenz von Helmen, ca. 10 Jahren zurückliegt, kann ich nicht sagen ob das "normal" ist. Aber minimal zu locker funktioniert das mit der Ableitung nicht ideal. Mich stört es nicht, aber ich wollte es der vollständigkeithalber noch einmal erwähnen.


----------



## olle24 (2. September 2020)

padde-hh schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal den 4Forty bestellt und werde dann berichten sobald er da ist.


Hast du dir den mit oder ohne MIPS bestellt? Habe gerade in einem anderen Thread etwas über unschönes Knarzen bei MIPS gelesen.


----------



## padde-hh (2. September 2020)

olle24 schrieb:


> Hast du dir den mit oder ohne MIPS bestellt? Habe gerade in einem anderen Thread etwas über unschönes Knarzen bei MIPS gelesen.



Mit MIPS und kann die Probleme bei meinem Helm nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht ein Problem wenn der Helm zu "klein" gekauft wurde. Könnte mir vorstellen dass dadurch der Platz zw. MIPS und Helmwand dann kleiner ausfällt. Keine Ahnung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olle24 (7. September 2020)

OK, danke dir.
Warum hast du dir nicht den Sixer gekauft? Der hat ja noch mehr Belüftungsöffnungen als der 4Forty.
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir auch einen neuen Helm kaufen möchte und derzeit zwischen dem 4Forty und Sixer schwanke. Letzterer hat u.a. im vorderen Bereich unter dem Visier Öffnungen, die der andere nicht hat.


----------



## padde-hh (7. September 2020)

olle24 schrieb:


> OK, danke dir.
> Warum hast du dir nicht den Sixer gekauft? Der hat ja noch mehr Belüftungsöffnungen als der 4Forty.
> Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir auch einen neuen Helm kaufen möchte und derzeit zwischen dem 4Forty und Sixer schwanke. Letzterer hat u.a. im vorderen Bereich unter dem Visier Öffnungen, die der andere nicht hat.



Habe da eher in erster Linie wohl auf den Preis geachtet, denke ich :-D


----------



## StarvinMarvin (8. September 2020)

Das mit dem eng fahren kann ich bestätigen. Habe den Sixer und hatte vorher einen Mythos 2.0, der im Nacken nicht nach unten gezogen war.  Jetzt mit dem nach unten gezogenen Hinterkopfbereich, rutschte er mir auch immer vorne gegen die Augenbrauen und es war unangenehm. Dabei war es auch egal wie ich die Höhe eingestellt habe.

Einzig eine engere Einstellung brachte nun den Erfolg und der Helm bleibt relativ gut sitzen und ist dabei auch nicht zu eng.


----------



## ron101 (7. Juni 2021)

Habe mir einen Bell Sixer gekauft. Kann es sein, dass man das Sweat Guide nicht sieht resp als solches erkennt. Hatte einen alten Bell Stoker bei dem hatte es im Pad so eine Rille damit der Schweiss an den Schläfen runter läuft. Funktionierte auch so einigermassen.


----------



## klax76 (8. Juni 2021)

Der Sweat Guide ist der "Lappen" vorne an der Stirn. Das hat den Zweck, dass einem die Brühe nicht durchs Gesicht läuft, sondern vor dem Gesicht runtertropft.
Ich schwitze auch sehr viel und hatte einen Super DH, wo das wirklich gut funktioniert hat.

Allerdings finde ich, dass die Bell-Helme sehr breit sind und man immer ein bisschen aussieht wie Calimero 😉

Mittlerweile fahre ich mit einem Fox Speedframe Pro und hab den mit dem vorderen Polster vom Super DH aufgemotzt. Funktioniert zwar nicht ganz so gut wie beim Bell, weil der "Lappen" jetzt vorne in einem Belüftungsschlitz vom Fox steckt und da der Schweiß raustropft, aber auf jeden Fall besser als ohne.


----------



## ron101 (8. Juni 2021)

Ich habe auch den Fox Speedframe, 
Da läuft mir die Sauce immer direkt auf die Sonnenbrillen Gläser.
Ansonsten ist er super bequem. Aber es nervt halt wenn die Gläser immer voll geropft werden
Bei meinem alten Bell Stoker gieng das eher seitlich zur Schläfe und ist dort runter gelaufen.
Das fand ich prima.


----------



## Rockside (12. Juni 2021)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Specialized-Helme mit deren Windtunnel-Belüftung die besten Ergebnisse für Belüftung liefern. Das funktioniert so, daß der Fahrtwind ungehindert durch Luftkanäle zwischen Kopf und Helmschale durchrauschen kann und die entstandene Kopfwärme im Helm mit abzieht. 

Das sieht man schon im Spiegel mit dem Helm auf'm Kopf, daß man da durch die Helmöffnungen vorne bis ganz nach hinten durchschauen kann. Besser kann die Luftführung im Helm und die Belüftung eigentlich kaum sein.

Für AllMountain wäre da z.B. der Specialized Ambush nicht schlecht, oder auch andere von Specialized mit Windtunnel-System.


----------



## olipilot (12. Juni 2021)

padde-hh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1108417
> Es sind ein paar Meetings ausgefallen also direkt ausprobiert ... funktioniert besser als ich gedacht hätte. Bislang ist die Brille trocken ??
> man merkt deutlich dass das System funktioniert.
> Und ansonsten, ist mein erster Helm mit dem Mips System, sehr angenehm zu tragen und sehr gut belüftet.
> ...


hammer teil


----------



## olipilot (12. Juni 2021)

was emphählt ihr by dirt


----------



## Rockside (12. Juni 2021)

Braucht's da noch was besonderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padde-hh (14. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte hier noch mal eben ein Update zum Bell posten.
Leider muss ich sagen, dass meine anfängliche Begeisterung stark nachgelassen hat. Diese komische Lippe die für den Schweißabfluss sorgt, hat sich gelöst und seitdem ist das System quasi nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. 

Werde jetzt mal klären, inwiefern das über Gewährleistung abgewickelt werden kann.

Heute kam dann doch noch der DRT5 ins Haus. Ich konnte den Helm in L anstatt XL (Bell) nehmen, was zu einem deutlich angenehmeren Tragefühl beiträgt. Das oft bemängelte "Seil" für die BOA Fixierung, stört mich nicht wirklich. Erste Ausfahrt wird es je nach Wetter dann morgen oder am Wochenende geben. Ich bin gespannt wie diese Silikonableitung funktioniert. Ist halt ein ganz anderes Konzept, macht aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## ron101 (14. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Braucht's da noch was besonderes?


Vielleicht was ohne Visor?


----------



## dominik_sp (21. Juli 2021)

Ich hab meinen DRT5 leider wieder verkauft, bzw. steht noch zum Verkauf. Er war anfangs wirklich angenehm, aber bei einer mehrstündigen Tour fing dieser an, gegen meine Titanschrauben im Kopf zu drücken, aber da bin ich wohl eher eine Ausnahme. Schade 

Das bemängelte Seil hat mich ebenfalls nicht gestört. Die Silikonableitung fand ich auch interessant, kam bei mir jedoch nie zum Einsatz.


----------



## Rockside (21. Juli 2021)

padde-hh schrieb:


> Heute kam dann doch noch der DRT5 ins Haus. Ich konnte den Helm in L anstatt XL (Bell) nehmen, was zu einem deutlich angenehmeren Tragefühl beiträgt. Das oft bemängelte "Seil" für die BOA Fixierung, stört mich nicht wirklich. Erste Ausfahrt wird es je nach Wetter dann morgen oder am Wochenende geben. Ich bin gespannt wie diese Silikonableitung funktioniert. Ist halt ein ganz anderes Konzept, macht aber einen guten Eindruck.


Wird dieser Helm in Tests nicht als relativ warm beschrieben?


----------



## Laufrad0815 (21. Juli 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Das bemängelte Seil hat mich ebenfalls nicht gestört. Die Silikonableitung fand ich auch interessant, kam bei mir jedoch nie zum Einsatz.



Den Silikonstreifen hatte ich nach den ersten Fahrten gegen das normale Pad ausgetauscht, das für mich ein deutlich besseres Tragegefühl bietet. Auch bleibt man damit von den hübschen Streifen auf der Stirn verschont.
Das BOA Seil hat mich bisher auch nicht gestört.

Mein Eindruck ist, dass der DRT5 nicht merklich „wärmer“ ist als mein vorheriger Uvex Helm. Dafür sitzt er besser.


----------



## Rockside (21. Juli 2021)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, dass der DRT5 nicht merklich „wärmer“ ist als mein vorheriger Uvex Helm. Dafür sitzt er besser.


Das mag sein, aber vielleicht war der Uvex schon mäßig belüftet?


----------



## AMDude (21. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Specialized-Helme mit deren Windtunnel-Belüftung die besten Ergebnisse für Belüftung liefern. Das funktioniert so, daß der Fahrtwind ungehindert durch Luftkanäle zwischen Kopf und Helmschale durchrauschen kann und die entstandene Kopfwärme im Helm mit abzieht.
> 
> Das sieht man schon im Spiegel mit dem Helm auf'm Kopf, daß man da durch die Helmöffnungen vorne bis ganz nach hinten durchschauen kann. Besser kann die Luftführung im Helm und die Belüftung eigentlich kaum sein.
> 
> Für AllMountain wäre da z.B. der Specialized Ambush nicht schlecht, oder auch andere von Specialized mit Windtunnel-System.


Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zum Ambush Angi mit MIPS SL.

Ansich bin ich mit dem Helm sehr zufrieden. Er ist leicht, trägt sich angenehm und ist auch gut belüftet.

Aber bezgl. Schweißabtransport ist das MIPS SL eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Das Schweißband ist ziemlich genau überhalb der Augen wegen dem MIPS SL jeweils mit ein Plastiksteg durchbrochen. Hier wurde ein Ablaufkanal für den Schweiß geschaffen, und deswegen tropft bei mir der Schweiß ständig auf die Innenseite der Brille.
Zudem haben sich bei noch keinem Helm die "Klett-Pads" auf der Schalenseite so schnell gelöst.


----------



## Rockside (21. Juli 2021)

Mal ehrlich, gibt es irgendeinen Helm, bei dem der Schweissabtransport vorne funktioniert?

Ich glaube, das ist auch eine Frage der Kopfhaltung. Je weiter nach unten, umso mehr läuft es ind die Brille.

Meine Pads lösen sich nicht ab.


----------



## AMDude (21. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, gibt es irgendeinen Helm, bei dem der Schweissabtransport vorne funktioniert?
> 
> Ich glaube, das ist auch eine Frage der Kopfhaltung. Je weiter nach unten, umso mehr läuft es ind die Brille.
> 
> Meine Pads lösen sich nicht ab.


Natürlich stoßen die Helme hier alle irgendwann an ihre Grenze. 
Trotzdem kann man das Design so wählen, um den Abtransport bestmöglich zu erreichen. Und das ist beim Ambush wegen der beiden Stege imo nicht gegeben.
Und natürlich geht der Kopf bei längeren Bergauffahrten oder beim Trail bergab mal nach unten.
Unangenehm ist es auch nach Sprüngen oder in wurzligen Passagen, wenn die Flüssigkeit auf beide Gläser gleichzeitig tropft.
Das hatte ich so bei meinem alten Helm nicht (IXS Trail Evo).

Finde das einfach doppelt schade, da der Helm ansonsten wirklich top ist (s.o.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (21. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, gibt es irgendeinen Helm, bei dem der Schweissabtransport vorne funktioniert?
> 
> Ich glaube, das ist auch eine Frage der Kopfhaltung. Je weiter nach unten, umso mehr läuft es ind die Brille.
> 
> Meine Pads lösen sich nicht ab.


 Mit einem Silikonstreifen wie z.B. beim DRT5 funktioniert der Schweissabtransport bei der Stirn wahrscheinlich eher als mit einem Pad.

Zum Thema Belüftung - Ja, der DRT5 ist schlechter Belüftet. Der Wechsel von Mavic zu Oakley und wieder zurück war sehr deutlich. Bei Temperaturen von über 30° war der DRT5 schon sehr grenzwertig (mein Empfinden). Die Mavic Helme trage ich dafür auch an besonders heißen Tagen. Höchstwert war 45° in der Stadt wobei es wahrscheinlich sogar mehr war, da sich der Asphalt zusätzlich noch aufheizt.


----------

